# Eyebrow Threading (Added Hair Pics)



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

A while back we were talking about eyebrow threading, may have been in chat - can't remember, but I said I would update when I had it done.

Anywho, I finally went and had it done yesterday and loved it. It was so fast and the result is very smooth. I also had my upper lip done - not that I had a mustache or anything just baby fine blonde hair, but I knew it was there - lol - the upper lip really hurt - ouch! ouch! ouch! and to think some people get their whole faces done - shudder.... 

The results were nothing short of amazingly smooth and no bumps, no redness, etc., just baby smooth skin. I will do it again. She said it lasts about two weeks, usually.

I go to a hispanic salon and the client base is 99% latino, but the lady doing the threading is Indian as were all the customers waiting in line for her. The only reason I mention this is I couldn't understand what the other customers were saying, but they were having a good laugh at my expense. lol

I go back this morning to have my hair trimmed and get the Rusk Radical anti-curl done - my hair is very curly and kinky, and it's almost down to my waist when flat-ironed which takes hours so hopefull this will cut down on the time it takes to flat-iron when I want to - so keep me in your thoughts - I NEVER get a good hair cut. LOL

Linda


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 21 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731246


> A while back we were talking about eyebrow threading, may have been in chat - can't remember, but I said I would update when I had it done.
> 
> Anywho, I finally went and had it done yesterday and loved it. It was so fast and the result is very smooth. I also had my upper lip done - not that I had a mustache or anything just baby fine blonde hair, but I knew it was there - lol - the upper lip really hurt - ouch! ouch! ouch! and to think some people get their whole faces done - shudder....
> 
> ...



Linda your brave I had threading done and it hurt alot more than waxing but I think it was because it was longer than waxing. I also have thought about doing the Rusk Radical anti-curl. But my hubby loves the long curly look so I always chicken out. How did it come out? Did you do it yet?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd love to hear about the anti-curl treatment you two are talking about. Now that my hair is short! Give us a report after you do it Linda.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

YAY!!!! I am so happy to hear that your threading experience went sooo well!! :chili: I am sure you look fabulous!

I get a bit paranoid when i dont understand what the people are saying around me too...esp when i am about to or undergoing beauty treatments...lol! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

You know we want pictures! This is SM, you know how we are!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

your so brave .. B) linda ..


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I always wanted to try it, but I have only had my eyebrows done 3x in my life.
I just like mine nice and thick :biggrin: I always was afraid if I got them waxed to much, when I was older I would be
one of those ladies drawing fake eyebrows in place of my old ones :new_shocked: That thought just scares the crap outta me!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Feb 21 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731352


> when I was older I would be one of those ladies drawing fake eyebrows in place of my old ones :new_shocked: That thought just scares the crap outta me![/B]



hey hey hey that was my Mom you were talking about. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 21 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731355


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Feb 21 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731352





> when I was older I would be one of those ladies drawing fake eyebrows in place of my old ones :new_shocked: That thought just scares the crap outta me![/B]



hey hey hey that was my Mom you were talking about. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:shocked: :brownbag: :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What is threading, i have never heard of it. I would like to find an alternative to waxing my eyebrows and upper lip, that hurts like the dickens. How does one find out where to get it done?
Don't forget the pictures when you have your hair straightened. I can't wait to see and i know you have to be excited about it. As far as the haircut goes, whoever is cutting your hair may be putting too much tension on your hair when cutting it and that may be why you haven't gotten a good cut. With curly hair you can't do that. Don't forget we want pictures.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i love getting my eyebrows threaded... i find it much less painful than waxing, and you don't have to deal with the embarrassing red marks when you leave the place  

once you start, you're not going to stop!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Feb 21 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731362


> i love getting my eyebrows threaded... i find it much less painful than waxing, and you don't have to deal with the embarrassing red marks when you leave the place
> 
> once you start, you're not going to stop! [/B]



Oh believe me I stopped....LOL Thank God my skin doesn't get red I rather 2 minutes of agony then 10 minutes of drawn out agony. Maybe I'll try it with another salon. 

Debbie it's actual thread that they hold in a certain way and twirl it in their fingers and it grasps the hair and out it comes.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 21 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731246


> A while back we were talking about eyebrow threading, may have been in chat - can't remember, but I said I would update when I had it done.
> 
> Anywho, I finally went and had it done yesterday and loved it. It was so fast and the result is very smooth. I also had my upper lip done - not that I had a mustache or anything just baby fine blonde hair, but I knew it was there - lol - the upper lip really hurt - ouch! ouch! ouch! and to think some people get their whole faces done - shudder....
> 
> ...



Okay ... what is threading? I pictured needles going through the eyebrows in order to give them more body!  

Then, after reading the responses, I'm guessing it is getting rid of some hair? Is that another term for plucking?  

I really feel naive on this one. Clue me in please.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Feb 21 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731414


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 21 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731246





> A while back we were talking about eyebrow threading, may have been in chat - can't remember, but I said I would update when I had it done.
> 
> Anywho, I finally went and had it done yesterday and loved it. It was so fast and the result is very smooth. I also had my upper lip done - not that I had a mustache or anything just baby fine blonde hair, but I knew it was there - lol - the upper lip really hurt - ouch! ouch! ouch! and to think some people get their whole faces done - shudder....
> 
> ...



Okay ... what is threading? I pictured needles going through the eyebrows in order to give them more body!  

Then, after reading the responses, I'm guessing it is getting rid of some hair? Is that another term for plucking?  

I really feel naive on this one. Clue me in please.  
[/B][/QUOTE]


I posted it in the post above. Linda where are you I want to see your hair!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a video clip showing the technique of threading

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK-QzPLgUTo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so happy with my hair!! :chili: I had it trimmed a couple of inches and relaxed with the radical anti-curl and then she blew it dry and flat ironed within an inch of it's life. It took forever, but I have three times the amount of hair as the average person. I will still have to flat iron it when I want it straight, but she said this will make it so much easier to do that I'm going to be amazed. And, that I will still be able to wear it curly but it won't be so frizzy and BIG. What is so great about this stuff is that my hair feels so good, it doesn't have the stiffness that I've had happened with other relaxers.

I really wish I could post pictures, but I lost my mind the other day and loaned my good camera to my daughter for the parades and won't get it back until Ash Wednesday.

I'm going to search later for my old Sony digital and if I find it I will post pictures.

My hubby looked at me like I had a third eye. I asked him what was wrong and he said imagine if he came home with an afro - that's how different that I look. But, he did say it looked good. Men!! 

Anyway, I can't wet it for 48 hours so once I can wash it, I'll see how great this stuff really is. Oh, and I can't touch up my roots for 3 weeks!!! Oh, well.

I've decided I'm going to have some more threading done this coming Friday on my chin. I don't have a goatee or anything lol, but I have peach fuzz that drives me crazy when I'm putting on my make-up. I assume that before long I'll just give in and have my whole face done. :new_shocked: I really do recommend threading. 

And, to top it off I stopped at the mall after and bought a new pair of shoes! I need to talk to my boss about a raise.

Thanks for letting me share all this. And, I promise pics as soon as I get a hold of a camera. 

Linda


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing what 'threading' was - I was afraid to look at the post, I was afraid of picture with someone who had a needle and thread through their eyebrow!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
I waxed my own eyebrows (ONCE) because when I got finished, I looked like I had just fought a war on my own, and lost. I pulled so hard I pulled my SKIN OFF and it created huge scabs over my eyes, :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: people kept asking me "oh, what happened" , "ohhh, look at your eyes, what did you do". It was soooo funny!! Gee, if I were to stop laughing at myself, I would never get a good laugh!! :smstarz:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Feb 21 2009, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731554


> Thanks for sharing what 'threading' was - I was afraid to look at the post, I was afraid of picture with someone who had a needle and thread through their eyebrow!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:
> I waxed my own eyebrows (ONCE) because when I got finished, I looked like I had just fought a war on my own, and lost. I pulled so hard I pulled my SKIN OFF and it created huge scabs over my eyes, :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: people kept asking me "oh, what happened" , "ohhh, look at your eyes, what did you do". It was soooo funny!! Gee, if I were to stop laughing at myself, I would never get a good laugh!! :smstarz:[/B]



OMG you are so funny!!

And Linda you need a day for you! You go girl new shoes and everything!! :aktion033:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

And, to top it off I stopped at the mall after and bought a new pair of shoes! I need to talk to my boss about a raise.

You go girl!!! Get a new outfit the next time!!! So happy that you love your hair - I think my heart is smiling for you :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm glad you love your hair Linda. I can't wait to see pictures. Of course I'll need before pictures too. A new pair of shoes helps or enhances any situation I've always found.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Looked to me like they were flossing her eyebrows.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I've always wanted to try threading. I'm so glad your hair came out great!!!!

I have really curly hair too and have always wanted it tamed, but I am scared to relax my hair and damage it.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I finally got my son to take pics from his cell phone to post. I could only find one pic of my hair in its curly state so the before pic is like years old, but you'll get the idea - I hate having my pic taking and I hate even more anyone seeing them, but I promised so here they are. I need to get out of the habit of pushing it straight back and excuse the roots I have to wait two-three weeks to touch them up. I had a couple of inches trimmed off the bottom so my head feels a lot lighter. When did I get so old??? LOL

Before:

[attachment=48906:hair_2.jpg]

After:

[attachment=48908:linda_b_...lan_pic2.jpg]

[attachment=48909:linda_b_...lan_pic4.jpg]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow it's beautiful.....I want to do it for sure now let me know if your still happy after the first wash!!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You have a beautiful face, and your hair looks wonderful!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 22 2009, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732041


> I finally got my son to take pics from his cell phone to post. I could only find one pic of my hair in its curly state so the before pic is like years old, but you'll get the idea - I hate having my pic taking and I hate even more anyone seeing them, but I promised so here they are. I need to get out of the habit of pushing it straight back and excuse the roots I have to wait two-three weeks to touch them up. I had a couple of inches trimmed off the bottom so my head feels a lot lighter. When did I get so old??? LOL
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Absolutely gorgeous. I have curly hair too...I know you must be thrilled...ENJOY


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Holy Mackerel what a difference :w00t: That makes me want to have long hair again so I can try it. In the first picture was your hair just dried naturally? My hair when long is bushier than that. It doesn't fall in ringlets like yours does. It just poofs up like a giant frizz ball. Thanks for the pictures. You hair is beautiful.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow. You hair is gorgeous. I love that it looks so healthy to even after the chemical treatment. My hair is similar to your curly hair pic. When I wash it let it dry if falls into ringlets. I would love to see the results after the first wash too. Keep us updated!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Your hair looks beautiful. But all this talk about straightening hair!!! I'd kill to have a curl last all day!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

wow, you have gorgeous hair! both straight and curled  i have stupidly thick hair, too... isn't it funny when you are getting it done by someone new and they say "okay wait, how long have i been cutting your hair? it seems like i've been cutting and cutting for an HOUR now... MAN you have a lot of hair..." LOL 

looks great, i hope it's just as easy for you to do "as advertised"


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW- Look at you all trendy and chic (I think that's how you spell it!!). :good post - perfect 10: You are so pretty and your hair is just so neat...I love it. 

But I know how Pat feels....I could super-glue a curl in and it would find a way to make itself straight


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Your hair is beautiful and are you.

Tina


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Your hair looks gorgeous! 

I wanted to throw in my .02 cents on threading - it is AWESOME if you have someone competent do it. Painless and fast. I will never get my eyebrows waxed again. But, the chic that usually does my threading switched studios, and they had a new lady at the old place, so I took the chance she would do a decent job... I cried through the whole think and my eyebrows BLED. So - make sure you are going to someone reputable... usually you can find reviews on the internet for people. I quickly tracked down where my original threader moved to....


----------



## Shrimpi's Mommy (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't you get that same feeling when you go into a nail salon and they're all speaking Vietnamese and it seems like they're talking bout you? lol. I work in a nail salon, and I get alot of clients who tell me they're glad I speak english. Usually we're not talking about you, unless theres soemthing that really stands out (apperance, bad tipper) But otherwise it's about lunch or something lol. 

I've gotten threaded once ..it super hurt, I think it hurt me more than waxing does.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Shrimpi's Mommy @ Feb 24 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733458


> Don't you get that same feeling when you go into a nail salon and they're all speaking Vietnamese and it seems like they're talking bout you? lol. I work in a nail salon, and I get alot of clients who tell me they're glad I speak english. Usually we're not talking about you, unless theres soemthing that really stands out (apperance, bad tipper) But otherwise it's about lunch or something lol.
> 
> I've gotten threaded once ..it super hurt, I think it hurt me more than waxing does.[/B]



Oh, they were talking about me alright. The tip off was they were pointng at me and laughing! I guess I don't hide pain very well! :smrofl: 

Oh, and it hurt way less than waxing - imo

Linda


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh Linda! It looks beautiful! I would love to hair that looks like that! Its so thick and pretty! I hope it works out well and isn't too hard to maintain. At least if you get tired of it, you have some pretty curls to go back to. Either way, it looks great! 

P.S. I love seeing pictures of our members! That is exactly what I pictured you would look like!


----------

